
Race for embedded AI chips is on - greendesk
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?utm_content=buffer3914c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter%2Ecom&utm_campaign=buffer&doc_id=1331052&page_number=1
======
throwaway387463
>As a research organization, CEA has been studying how best to bring deep
neural networks to edge computing. Asked about barriers to DNN on edge
computing, Duranton said it’s clear that “floating point” server solutions
cannot be applied, because of “power, size and latency constraints.” Other
limitations include: “a number of MACs, bandwidth and on-chip memory size,” he
added.

>OK. “Integer instead of floating” is one of the first things we need to
consider.

I wonder why they don't try to implement Unums[1].

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unum_(number_format)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unum_\(number_format\))

